# New York Buns!



## kirbyultra

Hello. I'm Kirby! I live in New York City. Any other buns near me?

:dutch


----------



## BlueGiants

We are on Long Island in New York!


----------



## Flash

Hi Kirby, I live in Westchester County. Have you attended any HRS/RRR conferences in New Rochelle?


----------



## whaleyk98

Olive and Popeye live upstate from you.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hi everybody! I have not attented any HRS conferences! In fact, I just submitted my membership fee to NYC HRS a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## clevername

What is it with everyone being from NewYork? I swear almost every breeder I talked to at PaSRBA was from there. 

You guys must be the bunny state.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

southern adirondacks, about five hours north of NYC, 90 mins north(and east) of albany


----------



## Flash

Hi Blaze Amita, I used to live outside of Albany for 5 yrs so I'm familiar where your from. 

clevername I always thought PA or OH were the bunny states. It's nice to know there's so many NY breeder's.


----------



## ani-lover

im in new york also, long island.


----------



## DeniseJP

I am in upstate NY... southeast of Rochester, near Canandaigua on a hill that sees lots of wind and weather - winter is tough but today I have crocuses that are peeking up on an east facing garden at my barn and this is early for us... Farmer's Almanac is calling for an earlier spring for us and I am seeing evidence of it. 

Glad to see there are bunny folks in this state... met some great folks from western NY when I picked up Axel and Juno yesterday... decided to do the MapQuest directions which took me through many small towns and through farm country... was actually excited to smell and see (steam/smoke coming out of the processing vent on a shed)a maple sugar processing farm in production a bit earlier than I would have thought...for those who have never visited a maple sugar farm, it is a very unique smell that I just love.

Denise


----------



## KMRabbitry

I'm kind of close to you, I'm in Northeast PA.


----------



## coolbunnybun

i am on long island.. maybe we can make a meet. my bun died.. now i have a piggy.so maybe we make a meet at my house?


----------



## JimD

I'm in northern New Jersey...Bergen County....about 15 minutes from the George Washington Bridge.


----------



## MikeScone

I'm in Harford, New York, at the southwest corner of Cortland County, roughly in the geographic center of the state. To pin it down a bit more, if you follow I-81 between Binghamton and Syracuse, about halfway between you find Marathon. Go ten miles west of Marathon, and you're in Harford. 

It's a very rural, agricultural area, with thousands of acres of State forest. Here's where I live:


----------



## Blaze_Amita

Lots of Albany people still don't know where Argyle is, tisn't on the maps. little hick town without a stoplight (It was stolen many many years ago) and it's dry- hence the reason it's stayed small. I would say we could have a big bunny party sometime, but most of ya'll are south and/or west of here, by a bit. I don't travel far for shows typically, my horses won't let me, nor my nonshowing bunnies. THey don't like it when i leave for a couple days.


----------



## BlueGiants

OOOOoooo! :shock: I know where Argyle is!!!! My parents used to live in Scotia and my daughter goes to a Christian girls camp in Corinth! So pretty up that way!


----------



## Flash

I know where Corinth and Scotia is but don't know where Argyle. Maybe we should try to have a get together somewhere for the day with our bunnies.


----------



## evibugz

Hey! Im on Long Island too  Out in Riverhead to be exact. Tyke is looking for some friends (or another bunny to live with)


----------



## purplepeacock

*evibugz wrote: *


> Hey! Im on Long Island too  Out in Riverhead to be exact. Tyke is looking for some friends (or another bunny to live with)


Hey.....I was born and raised in East Quogue. I moved to Allentown PA 2 years ago but i'm a long island native :biggrin2: Did you graduate Riverhead High School?


----------



## BlueGiants

Do you still tell people you are from LONG GUY-land? LOL! I've been told we "talk funny"...


----------



## purplepeacock

lol.....i never noticed the accent until other people try to immitate it. i wonder if we really do sound that funny?


----------



## MikeScone

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> lol.....i never noticed the accent until other people try to immitate it. i wonder if we really do sound that funny?


Ummm.... yes.

I went to Jr. Hi and High School in Huntington, and my folks still live there. Long Island accents seemed perfectly normal to me. Then, I moved upstate in 1970, and quickly adapted.

When I briefly returned in the late 80's, the real estate agent I was looking at houses with asked where I got my funny accent... Everything's relative.


----------



## evibugz

Haha I dont have the accent too bad yet, though I am picking it up. I moved out here from southern Ohio 2 years ago. I oddly have it worse than my husband, and he's lived here all his life!


----------



## JimD

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> "talk funny"...


twalk funneh ?


----------



## Flash

We don't twalk funneh fagetabowit.


----------



## purplepeacock

WHATEVA..........although we used this phrase before the ever so popular WHAT__EVERRRRR. and we say it more causally and it kinda rolls all together with a wave of the hand and a roll of the eye....lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Trust me... you New yorkers "twalk funneh"
tehe... NZ is way above you in posts lol.


----------



## EileenH

Another Long Islander here - Huntington, to be exact.:wave:


----------



## Blaze_Amita

ahhh soo many from the city and long island!! NOOOOO i know there are rabbits uphere. Redthunderrabbits, Rae, lives across town from me, actually it was me that got her to come here. so i'm not tooo alone


----------



## Dzoolander

My sister rescued a bunny from her friends apartment and my dad was very unhappy. So the bunny came to live with me til I found him a home. He never bites and is very cute. I am looking to find a loving home and it seems you are looking for a companion for your bunny which is great because I think they get lonely by themselves. If you are interested please contact me via email. I'm not sure how old he is but I heard he was about 2 years old. I believe he is a netherland dwarf.


----------



## sweet.pea

im from brooklyn, but i go to school in greenvale, long island!


----------



## kirbyultra

Welcome, sweet pea!! I'm originally from Brooklyn too but now I live in Manhattan. I love a pet named peanut. It's such a cute name!


----------



## undergunfire

Well, it appears that I will be a New Yorker once again!! We will be moving back to Johnstown (about 45 mins from Albany) hopefully by springtime :biggrin2:.

I am so excited to leave AZ and finally be "home again". I hate it here in AZ....made the decision to move where with my Dad and stepmom when I was 16. Now I am 21 and married...ready to get back to grass, trees that change colors, maple syrup, dairy cows, etc :bunnydance:.


----------



## kirbyultra

How exciting!


----------



## JimD

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Well, it appears that I will be a New Yorker once again!! We will be moving back to Johnstown (about 45 mins from Albany) hopefully by springtime :biggrin2:.



That's about 3 hours north of where I live.

:wave:


----------



## undergunfire

*JimD wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that I will be a New Yorker once again!! We will be moving back to Johnstown (about 45 mins from Albany) hopefully by springtime :biggrin2:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about 3 hours north of where I live.
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


WOW, really?! How awesome!!

I am so excited to move out there to be closer to bunny & rat people!


----------



## BlueGiants

It'll be great if you move back east! I get up to Middleburghe and Altamont all the time! SO pretty up there!


----------



## DeniseJP

And three hours south of me!

Denise


----------



## JimD

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> And three hours south of me!
> 
> Denise


Denise... You're only about 20 minutes from me :wave:
I'm in Fair Lawn, NJ


----------



## DeniseJP

Hi Jim:

I am in upstate NY... just timed the run to Albany since I was in Rhode Island this past weekend and I can do Albany to home in 2.5 hours going north... home to Albany is south on route 90.

The colors are starting - more so near Albany and the Berkshires in MA than up here on the hill... 

Denise


----------



## JimD

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Hi Jim:
> 
> I am in upstate NY...




ooops.

I must have typed in "NJ" instead of "NY" when I googled it.


----------



## pOker

weeeee, ill be the first to post in awhile...

i live in Brewster New York!! Putnam County..


woohooo..



new yorkk bunsssssssss.


----------



## DanielleX51

Hello everyone!! I am a New Yorker in Rochester! I lived in the Adirondacks most of my life and moved down here a little over a year ago


----------



## RandomWiktor

I'm about an hour north of you, kirby


----------



## kirbyultra

Yay for another NY Bun person!


----------



## Kitty88

I guess I'm the first Bronxite to post in here, huh?


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> I guess I'm the first Bronxite to post in here, huh?


Yep! :biggrin:


----------



## zednon

Hi, I'm getting a bunny next month, a Flemish giant rabbit, I live in westchester, an I'm rather exicted about the whole thing.

My boyfreind is sorta freak by my new and weird exictment about owning a little bunny, He is a good brooklyn boy, and has never heard of anyone owning a rabbit. Me being from the midwest, nebraska, rabbits where just one of many choices for a pet. thus I had 2 in my life, male and female. 

I am wondering how the New Yorker people pick out a rabbit as a pet? 

-Ana


----------



## Kitty88

Cool beans! Me and Chloe are representin'. XD
I'm pretty sure we're a minority in this borough. :/ Although every time we go for a walk on the main street we get stopped for pets and questions about pet bunnies! (I have to admit, I do my best to emphasize how much work they are.)


----------



## kirbyultra

*zednon wrote: *


> Hi, I'm getting a bunny next month, a Flemish giant rabbit, I live in westchester, an I'm rather exicted about the whole thing.
> 
> My boyfreind is sorta freak by my new and weird exictment about owning a little bunny, He is a good brooklyn boy, and has never heard of anyone owning a rabbit. Me being from the midwest, nebraska, rabbits where just one of many choices for a pet. thus I had 2 in my life, male and female.
> 
> I am wondering how the New Yorker people pick out a rabbit as a pet?
> 
> -Ana


Hi Ana! Welcome. 

I'm from Brooklyn and frankly, when I first had a couple friends who had rabbits as pets I thought it was pretty exotic. But when I started to work with the rescue, it turns out tons of people get rabbits all the time in NYC.

A flemish giant is going to be so much fun. I hear they have a wonderful gentle personality  

Rabbits are becoming increasingly popular as pets in the city because they make excellent apt pets! They're quiet, they require relatively less space to run around, they don't need to be walked, they can be litter box trained. Technically speaking, if you were hush about it, no landlord would ever know you had one unless they came and inspected your home! h34r2

Plus they're just wonderful little companions. And so darn cute to boot.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> Cool beans! Me and Chloe are representin'. XD
> I'm pretty sure we're a minority in this borough. :/ Although every time we go for a walk on the main street we get stopped for pets and questions about pet bunnies! (I have to admit, I do my best to emphasize how much work they are.)


You walk your bunny in the sidewalk? That's so cute! I never considered it. I'm like "ew, the sidewalks are so dirty" LOL - I know plenty of people walk their buns in central park and stuff. I see pix and hear about it all the time. I cannot get my bunnies into a harness for my life, so it just isn't going to happen for my bunnies :grumpy


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *Kitty88 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Cool beans! Me and Chloe are representin'. XD
> I'm pretty sure we're a minority in this borough. :/ Although every time we go for a walk on the main street we get stopped for pets and questions about pet bunnies! (I have to admit, I do my best to emphasize how much work they are.)
> 
> 
> 
> You walk your bunny in the sidewalk? That's so cute! I never considered it. I'm like "ew, the sidewalks are so dirty" LOL - I know plenty of people walk their buns in central park and stuff. I see pix and hear about it all the time. I cannot get my bunnies into a harness for my life, so it just isn't going to happen for my bunnies :grumpy
Click to expand...

I bought a harness for Baci. Took forever to get it on him. We took him for a walk on the driveway or more like nudging him. The 2nd time we tried it, before we even got out the front door, he wiggled free of it.I can only imagine what happenedif he was outside!:scared:So that was the end of going out for a walk. Now we just carry him.


----------



## kirbyultra

This girl came into Petco on Monday with her baby Lionhead. Blue eyes I think, very cute! She was just holding him in 1 arm like a baby. It made my insides wiggle with worry. I wouldn't trust a baby bun in my arms walking around the city. But then again, she might know her bun. I just... worry!

I just can't imagine my bun running around on the loose by accident. It scares me half to death.


----------



## ariusshadow

I'm from New York! Kingston, to be exact (across the river from Poughkeepsie). Hometown's Beacon (across the river from Newburgh.) So many Weschester and Rodchesters. @[email protected] I have family in both places but very rarely ever venture out of Ulster and Duchess County. Dx


----------



## kirbyultra

Hello Ari. Welcome!


----------



## kirbyultra

Bump! Any new NY buns here?


----------



## ambervida

Moe and I live in Kingston NY along with my sisters and their buns. ^^ Plus our friend Ari.


----------



## kirbyultra

Nice to have friends here


----------



## ladycrotalus

Im from Massena, its way upstate near the canadian border.


----------



## Missy

Hello All! I am Missy here with Cadbury, Baloo, and the rest of my owners I also am from UP UP UP state NY, Mooers to be exact. I am on the Northeast Canadian Border. Albany is about 2-2/1/2 hours south of me on I-87.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> southern adirondacks, about five hours north of NYC, 90 mins north(and east) of albany


Well I'm not there anymore! Been in KY for a tad over 3 years now. I still miss my old home . . . Done soo much better with my show herd down here though. If I had to do it again- I would in a heart beat. But I still can't wait until next spring when I get to go home for the first time since moving down here. Way more bunny folk up there. KY's got next to nothin.


----------



## LuluBunny

We live in Manhattan. Any other city buns?


----------



## Troller

Bayside, NY here.


----------



## kirbyultra

Nice, welcome. 

LuluBunny, very cool! I used to be in Manhattan. Recently moved out to the burbs.


----------



## shellz

located in Malone Ny
Wayyy up by Canada :wave:


----------



## LolaTheRabbit

Queens, NY


----------



## shananagrams

My buns and I have made the move to Manhattan. Their attitudes are fitting in well.


----------



## FreezeNkody

I used to live upstate ny, walton ny to be exact


----------



## rhianna

A little Catskills/Hudson Valley town called Saugerties, I saw a couple Kingston people earlier in this thread, I'm right next to that city :biggrin:


----------



## Aubrisita

Hello fellow NY bunny people. Stache and I live in Kingston.


----------



## buster2369

Buster is a NY bun! We live in Westchester, about 30 miles north of the city.


----------



## maidance

My natsu and I live in croton New York! It's within Westchester. So many neighborhood bunnies!


----------



## njbunny

Northern NJ, Not far from NYC.


----------



## buster2369

maidance said:


> My natsu and I live in croton New York! It's within Westchester. So many neighborhood bunnies!




Hey! You're right near me! I'm in Somers.


----------



## maidance

buster2369 said:


> Hey! You're right near me! I'm in Somers.




That's so cool! I haven't actually met anyone else with a rabbit except on this website but they all seem so far away!


----------



## joei005

Hi. I live in Manhattan. I have a three year old mini Holland Lop. I'm always looking for other bunny owners in the NYC area. One day, maybe we could set up a "play date". I only have one bunny so I'd like him to see more of his own kind. I also belong to a Rabbit owner group on Meetup. They have one meetup per month. It's a fun way to meet other people and, especially, other rabbits . Joe


----------



## aclare87

If only rabbits could safely have play dates :/ they'd be more likely to kill each other than to become fast friends


----------

